

Ask HN: Local Wiki App from a couple days ago? - cwoebker

A couple days&#x2F;weeks ago I saw this post of an App that was just a simple local Wiki.<p>It had a really nice GUI and allowed for easy cross-linking pages.<p>I tried everything to find it but neither google nor HN Search helped. Do any of you remember?
======
dcwilson
Possibly [http://scribbleton.com/](http://scribbleton.com/)?

~~~
cwoebker
You are my hero. Thanks a lot, that was it!

------
natch
I didn't see the post, but maybe it was about TiddlyWiki?

~~~
cwoebker
Nope, it was a standalone app. It ran on Mac OS (and maybe Linux). I am
thinking it started with a B? Oh well, I am sure I will stumble upon it some
day;)

